# Yardmaster layout



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

I have been looking at a few beginner layouts. I think the yardmaster is pretty cool. I am thinking of placing that 8'X5'. I can probably increase to a foot on either side. What do you think? Does anyone happen to have a yardmaster layout with pics to share? Thanks


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Do you have a reference to that layout?


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Do you have a reference to that layout?


When you say "reference" are you speaking of some instructions that tell the builder the quantity and type of track needed? I got the idea from this Atlas layout guide booklet. The guide provides examples of layouts and the appropriate table dimensions. It then directs you to another book for specifics on how much and what type of track would be needed and approximate costs. The recommended skill level the yardmaster layout is beginner, which is me.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

No, just curious where you got the idea from. Basically, I was looking for a picture of the layout to understand what you were looking at.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> No, just curious where you got the idea from. Basically, I was looking for a picture of the layout to understand what you were looking at.


Now, I can say I have a reference book for these basic layout. I bought, "The Atlas Beginner's Guide to HO MODEL RAILROADING".


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Makes sense, I'm afraid I don't have that book to reference.


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

Atlas track plans seem to be designed to maximize the amount of track a person needs to buy (which makes sense from Atlas's viewpoint). They don't always make sense from an operational viewpoint. Before you jump in, try running a few trains on the layout on paper / in your head to see if you really like it.

Most people recommend Armstrong's _Track Planning for Realistic Operation_ and I really like Kalmbach's _102 Realistic Track Plans_ as starting points. But they are aimed at simulating prototype operation, which might not be what you're looking for.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Interesting point, and that makes sense.


----------



## BrooklynBound718 (Dec 23, 2010)

beachbum said:


> Atlas track plans seem to be designed to maximize the amount of track a person needs to buy (which makes sense from Atlas's viewpoint). They don't always make sense from an operational viewpoint. Before you jump in, try running a few trains on the layout on paper / in your head to see if you really like it.
> 
> Most people recommend Armstrong's _Track Planning for Realistic Operation_ and I really like Kalmbach's _102 Realistic Track Plans_ as starting points. But they are aimed at simulating prototype operation, which might not be what you're looking for.


Thanks beachbum. My local library had this book, "Track Planning for Realistic Operation". I am checking out the book now and honestly I needed to read a book like this. This book provides great information on why trains follow paths around the tracks and the industries that they serve. I still much more reading to do.


----------



## beachbum (May 1, 2010)

Kalmbach also publishes a series of books on industries along the tracks and at least one on freight yard design. You might want to Google the Heart of Georgia Better Beginner's Layout for an alternative to a 5X8 (if you can go around the walls or donut and don't mind a duck-under or lift-out section). There's a Yahoo discussion group dedicated to the HOG.


----------

